# Ariens ST 2+2 on flagstone walks



## timdon (Oct 10, 2013)

My Dad gave me his Ariens 2+2 Standard Model # 932015. My driveway is plowed by a service and I do the Flagstone walks (think uneven surface with crevices in between stones) . I haven't tried it yet, but am concerned that this unit may not perform well given the scraper blade and auger housing and friction drive set-up.

I would appreciate any ideas on how to set-up or operate this machine on this surface.

PS: I don't expect a perfectly clean surface as this unit might produce on a paved surface

Thank you


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It will work fine you just need to adjust the skids/shoes so the scraper bar is an inch or so off the ground.


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Composite skid shoes may help as well. Last longer and don't damage surfaces, don't rust, etc. Ariens Non-Abrasive Skid Shoes-72600300 at The Home Depot


----------

